# Cleaning diarrhea out of carpet? Help...



## jfinner1 (Mar 4, 2009)

I turn my back for 2 minutes... *sigh* My new dog has an upset stomach, probably from the stress of being in a new place, and the abrupt switch in food (I don't know what he was eating before, so there was no way to do a gradual switch) I've been keeping him "crated" in the bathroom (He's a 1yr old Great Pyrenees, and we have a tiny bathroom, so it works out well), with short times out to explore the house, spend time with the other pets, and short walks. He was neutered on Monday, and the vet said that he isn't supposed to do anything too strenuous anyways. Anyways, I'd just brought him home from a short walk, and since he's good about not charging the door, I put him inside first, and went to the back yard to grab my other dog. In the time it took to walk to the backyard, grab Otto, and walk back to the house, Cthullu had bad diarrhea all over the living room carpet... Not going to lie, it all of my years having cats and dogs and other animals, this is a first for me... I cleaned it up the best I could, covered it with cat litter, vacuumed the cat litter up, cleaned it with vinegar water, scrubbed it with soap and water, even sprinkled the carper with baking soda. It still stinks... So I've tried everything I could think of... So I need some advice... Help?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

There is a product called Natures Miracle that works great getting both smell and stains out of carpet. You should be able to find it in your local petstore or feed store. You soak the carpet with it ( down to the wood ) and it neutralizes odors and most stains.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Have you tried Nature's Miracle?


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

I have stuff called aqua bac, I think it's about the same thing. It works great, I have a spray bottle for the laundry since between the kids and the not so smart cat (being nice, I moved his food dish yesterday and he didn't eat till I put him right in front of it...) and dogs there's usually some sort of smelly item in each load. It would be in the feed store but don't read the directions and get grossed out, it covers a lot of smells.... :/


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Nature's Miracle would be my go to BUT it works best when you haven't already applied other cleaning products. The carpet in our house stunk like cat pee after it rained in through a window once (not new pee like my cats did it - old pee like the former owners didn't clean well). I soaked it in vinegar, then coated it in a thick layer of baking soda and let it sit for a few days, then vacuumed it up when it was all dry and I wasn't noticing the smell anymore. (Didn't have any nature's miracle in the house at the time - this was pre-puppy)


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Whenever our girls have an accident the first thing would be to get out the shop vac and suck it up, then put down your cleaner, let it soak, and then suck it up again. It works beautifully and even nasty horrible diarrhea looks like it never happened! Just be sure to clean out the shop vac every time! i generally suck up some warm bleach water then hose it out outside.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is a tip for any stains that do not come out. I got it from a housekeeper who works at a motel. Put straight windex on the spot and saturate the spot fairly well ... and let soak for about 5 minutes. Use a "white" towel or washcloth and press the stain and soak up the windex. Take another clean "white" towel or washcloth and finish scrubbing up and drying where the spot used to be. It is amazing what windex can do! 

You would not believe how it took out the huge coffee stain in the middle of my living room on light blue carpet!

Be sure to check the carpet in a place where no one can see it first to make sure your carpet is not bleached by it. You must use "white" cloths so as to not transfer any colors onto your carpet.


----------



## Rene (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a product called OdoBan that I got from Sam's, though I've seen it at Home Depot as well. It totally removed the smell from our car when our daughter threw up in it after a day riding rides at an amusement park. We first tried using a pet product, thinking that would be the best thing. When that didn't work I used OdoBan - just one time - and the next day my husband went to work and said the smell was gone.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Rene said:


> I have a product called OdoBan that I got from Sam's, though I've seen it at Home Depot as well. It totally removed the smell from our car when our daughter threw up in it after a day riding rides at an amusement park. We first tried using a pet product, thinking that would be the best thing. When that didn't work I used OdoBan - just one time - and the next day my husband went to work and said the smell was gone.


We use OdoBan at the kennel I work at and it does work really well


----------

